# Bradford for metal, Leeds for Goths



## HackneyE9 (Jul 5, 2008)

When I were a lad (ie, at school in the 80s ) Bradford was famous for having a massive 'metal (ie, Heavy Metal, Iron Maiden especially) scene, whilst Leeds was all Goths (Damned, Sisters of Mercy et al).

I was neither (Indie-kid), but looking back, I don't know why this was?

Anyhow, both cities, like the rest of the UK, seem to have dissipated into mass homogenised crass commercial sameness now, at least in Leeds. Bradford's so poor it's still got a bit of quirkiness left.

Anyone know more?


----------



## JTG (Jul 5, 2008)

Terrorvision. They were from Bradford


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 5, 2008)

There were lots of goths (and goth bands) from Bradford too


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jul 5, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> There were lots of goths (and goth bands) from Bradford too




Indeed. But Leeds was particularly known as a "Goth" city. 

This is in the days when students were students, mind, and went around morosely dressed in black, rather than dressing like hairdressers, reading 'Heat' and studying 'management and hospitality studies'.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jul 5, 2008)

JTG said:


> Terrorvision. They were from Bradford



That was years later.


----------



## JTG (Jul 5, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> That was years later.



just saying


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jul 5, 2008)

JTG said:


> just saying



Ok 

So were Tamsin Outhwaite and Fun-da-mental, IIRC.


----------



## JTG (Jul 5, 2008)

well there you go then


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 6, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Indeed. But Leeds was particularly known as a "Goth" city.
> 
> This is in the days when students were students, mind, and went around morosely dressed in black, rather than dressing like hairdressers, reading 'Heat' and studying 'management and hospitality studies'.



There are still goths aplenty in Leeds!

*two of my best friends are goths*


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 6, 2008)

All the more reason to raze Leeds to the ground.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 6, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> All the more reason to raze Leeds to the ground.



I thought you were some kind of goth?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll have you for that, you fucking fuck.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah I was a Leeds goth - I even had a Saturday job in X Clothes in 1985, so I could sell pointy shoes (we called them babba stabba's) to other goths.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jul 6, 2008)

Where was X clothes?

There used to be a Gothy-ish clothes shop round the back of the station, near the Griffin Hotel, with a cool record shop in the basement. And I mean records, as in vinyl. This would have been about '89.


----------



## boha (Jul 6, 2008)

Bradford always seemed to have a lots of bikers when i was growing up, (satan's slaves and all that lot), maybe that's why there was a large metal scene. 
plus there were shitloads of metal pubs and clubs here. the wheatsheaf, manville arms, the empress, the frog and toad, shades, rio's, fighting cock etc

always remember there being loads of goths here though. maybe they were shipping them in from leeds


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 6, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Where was X clothes?
> 
> There used to be a Gothy-ish clothes shop round the back of the station, near the Griffin Hotel, with a cool record shop in the basement. And I mean records, as in vinyl. This would have been about '89.



That might have been Sprite - did it sell vaguely Rockabilly /Fifties stuff as well? -  X Clothes was on the way to the Corn Exchange (can't remember street). It was a big shop with a basement and on a corner. As well as the Goth stuff we sold second hand 501's


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, I remember X-clothes. It was big, wasn't it?


----------



## damnhippie (Jul 7, 2008)

a mate of mine is in a metal band from Bradford. i went to see them up there once, there seemed to be loads of metal types around the town centre.

there you go, concrete facts for your theory.


----------



## Rizzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Bradford also has it's fair share of ageing glammies too. Saturday night at Rios, before it closed, was a vast array of throwbacks. 

How I miss it.


----------



## boha (Jul 7, 2008)

Rizzy said:


> Bradford also has it's fair share of ageing glammies too. Saturday night at Rios, before it closed, was a vast array of throwbacks.
> 
> How I miss it.



same here 
the goth room on a saturday was always a chuckle though.


----------



## Rizzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha yeah. I used to like sitting in there and just watching. There were some class acts in that room.

I haven't been to Bradford in years (I used to be there every month for 5 years as my best friend at the time was there) but I'm going back with a band I'm touring with, to the Gasworks, so I'm hoping a lot of the people who were at Rios will have moved on to there.


----------

